# Scrollbalken mittig anlegen



## nordi (10. März 2007)

Hi, ich hab mal ne Frage zu Scrollbalken und deren Justierung. Ich hab ein PopUp auf einer Seite, worin ein Bild geladen wird. Diese ist ca 400px hoch und ca 3000px breit...

Ich würde nun gerne den Scrollbalken mittig anlegen, sodass man die Wahl hat, nach Links oder rechts zu scrollen? Geht das? Und wenn ja, wie? Via CSS?


----------



## Gumbo (10. März 2007)

Was genau meinst du mit einer mittigen Bildlaufleiste?


----------



## nordi (10. März 2007)

Also der horizontale Scrollbalken fängt ja immer ganz links an und man kann ihn eben nur nach rechts verschieben um den Rest des Bildes zu sehen. Es wäre super, wenn der Scrollbalken in der Mitte des Popups wäre - sodass man sich entscheiden kann, in welche Richtung man horizontal scrollen kann.


----------



## Gumbo (10. März 2007)

Dann arbeite mit einem Anker, der in der Mitte platziert ist, und springe zu ihm.


----------



## nordi (10. März 2007)

wie kann ich denn den Scrollbalken mit dem Anker verbinden?!


----------



## franz007 (10. März 2007)

Du setzt einen Anker 

```
<a name="ankername"></a>
```

Und rufst die Seite gleich mit angehängtem #ankername auf.
zb

```
index.htm#ankername
```


----------



## xX Hardy Xx (13. März 2007)

Also ich würde es mit *scrollBy()* machen.

Das müste dann so aussehen.


```
<script type="text/javascript">
    window.scrollBy(+1500, 0);
</script>
```

Da das Bild ja 3000 Pixel breit ist, wäre die Hälfte 1500. Wo jedoch genau die Mitte wäre müßtest du berechen, und in der Berechnung die Größe des PopUps berücksichtigen.

Den Javascript Code musst du auch am Ende des HTML Dokuments platzieren. Sonst funktioniert es nicht. Wenn du eine Funktion machst, müsste diese am Ende des Dokuments aufgerufen werden.


----------



## Navy (13. März 2007)

Ankerpunkte funktionieren aber auch dann noch, wenn der User JavaScript ausgestellt hat - und das sind nicht wenige.

Man sollte *immer* die minimalste Lösung verwenden.


----------



## xX Hardy Xx (13. März 2007)

@Navy

Das stimmt schon. Nur ich wüßte jetzt nicht wie ich ein Bild mit Ankerpunkten versehen könnte. Habe ich mir aber auch noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht. Kannst es mir aber gerne mal erklären, weil ich meinen Horizont gerne erweiter


----------

